# Anderson Silva



## thetruth (Apr 28, 2008)

Can anyone beat Anderson Silva??  Is he going to become the most dominant champion the UFC has seen??



Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 28, 2008)

I think that Anderson is a great fighter, but I also think that all of the current champions will be beaten some day.  It's just a matter of time.  That being said, I don't think any of the current MW fighters that the UFC has will do it.

I think he will dominate for awhile, but for how long I don't know.  The sport is advancing too much.  It also isn't like boxing where a trainer/promoter can handpick your fights and build up your record.  Most of the MMA guys have around 5-10 fights and they are considered "seasoned".


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 28, 2008)

Punisher is right in that everyone get's beaten at some point.  Still he is very, very good!


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 28, 2008)

I agree with the other views, he will get beaten eventually but NO TIME SOON!!  lol.


----------



## PictonMA (Apr 28, 2008)

Anyone and Everyone will lose eventually, Silva has lost before - I'm sure he will again the question is just who and when.

Paulo Filho might be a game opponent if he moved to UFC from WEC.

Cung Le is someone lots of people have hyped, I doubt he'd move from Strikeforce to UFC and I'm not convinced he's the force his fanboys make him out to be.

I'm not convinced that Lawler, Marquardt or Okami would fare any better than Franklin.

Who knows, maybe with a few more fights at MW Bisping might be in line for a title shot and have it in him.


----------

